
Bitcoin at 11k in 2019 versus Bitcoin at 11k in 2017 - finiteregress
https://blog.sfox.com/bitcoin-volatility-11k-8f6a4b0978b9
======
hellllllllooo
Here come the articles trying to pump the price up even higher. Buyer beware.

~~~
nikolay
The article is written by a company, which pitches Bitcoin. I mean, you have
to be an idiot to trust such source. I love the new wave of pitching:
"institutional buyers". Ha, the volumes are on unregulated Chinese exchanges,
which nobody sane trusts as they keep faking volumes and manipulate the price.
Why nobody names those "institutional buyers"? Well, because they don't
exists! Stay off this Chinese scam!

~~~
hellllllllooo
Buying just because the market is going up fast is a bad idea for anything so
if you didn't already hold bitcoin buying now because the market is going up
is foolish. You'd be buying in at the highest price for a year. Doesn't really
matter what the underlying driving force is.

Either way the article is pretty worthless and anyone holding BTC would
obviously like to encourage others to buy and drive up the price.

